
What Would Happen if Bitcoin Reaches $1000 - sidko
http://btcgeek.com/what-would-happen-if-bitcoin-reaches-1000/
======
brownbat
One odd effect, the payout for mining a block varies based on the transaction
fees paid that round. Even if transaction fees continue to bounce between 25
and 50 BTC, mining rewards (denominated in USD) will begin to fluctuate
wildly.

~~~
sidko
That's a good point. Perhaps the minimum/recommended transaction fees will
also reduce because the operating costs of mining equipment now, electricity,
is paid in fiat instead of Bitcoin.

